
Show HN: DOMgroup – define a group of elements by merging 2 or more selectors - dosy
https://github.com/dosyago-corp/domgroup#readme
======
dosy
Hello HN,

I developed this algorithm a couple years ago, but just got around to
releasing it into a proper format.

Feel free to try it out and submit an issue or PR. It's a work in progress,
but still very much production ready and useful.

Thanks for stopping by! :)

